# tekemätön - undone; unable to be done



## Jagorr

Hei.
Englannin kielessä on selvä merkityksen jako: undone ja undoable; untouched ja untouchable; unbroken ja unbreakable jne.
Suomen kielessä on sana _voittamaton, _joka tarkoittaa sekä _jota ei ole voitettu_ että _jota ei voi voittaa_. 
Ovatko kaikki _mAtOn-_johtimiset sanat kaksimerkityksisiä? 

Sivistymätön, tekemätön, puhumaton, tappamaton... ?
Miten ilmaistaan selvästi toinen tai toinen merkitys?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Kyllä nuo minun mielestäni ovat kaikki tulkittavissa molemmilla tavoilla (tämä perustuu omaan mutu-tuntumaan, ei kielitieteeseen). Jos pitää varmistaa, että tarkoitetaan toista tai toista merkitystä, pitää varmaan käyttää sellaisia ilmauksia kuin "*vielä* tekemätön" tai "mahdoton tehdä".


----------



## DrWatson

Kyllä, _mAtOn_-johdokset ovat monimerkityksisiä (ks. VISK § 526), ja niiden merkitys on tulkittava kontekstista. Mikäli haluaa ilmaista haluamansa merkityksen yksiselitteisesti, on käytettävä muita keinoja. Asian ymmärtämistä helpottaa ehkä tämä:

VA-partisiippi: _puhuva _>< _puhumaton _('joka ei puhu'), esim. _puhumaton poika_
VA-partisiipin passiivi: _käsitettävä >< käsittämätön _('jota ei voi käsittää'), esim. _käsittämätön asia_
NUT-partisiippi: _kokenut _>< _kokematon _('joka ei ole kokenut'), esim._ kokematon aloittelija_
TU-partisiippi: _syöty _>< _syömätön _('jota ei ole syöty'), esim. _syömätön kakku_


----------



## Jagorr

Kiitos esimerkeistä ja linkistä!

Jos ymmärrän oikein, niin  (_käsitettävä ><) käsittämätön_ voi myös samalla tavalla tavallisesti tarkoittaa 'jota ei vielä käsitetty';
_kokematon_ voi helposti tarkoittaa 'jota ei vielä koettu' (not yet experienced) tai 'jota ei voi kokea' (in-/unexperienceable);
_syömätön - '_jota ei voi syödä' (esim. koska purilainen on liian suuri).


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

*Kokematon* tarkoittaa myös: _henkilö, joka ei ole kokenut, eli jolla ei ole (paljoa) kokemusta _(unexperienced). Esim. _Hän on vielä kokematon autoilija_.

DrWatsonin esimerkeissähän tämä tuli jo esiin, mutta halusin korostaa sitä tässä vielä uudelleen. Kyllähän nuo muutkin sanat voivat tarkoittaa myös tekijää (esim.* käsittämätön*_ = henkilö, joka ei käsitä_), mutta juuri *kokematon*-sanan osalta tämä on varmasti yleisin käyttö.


----------



## Jagorr

Maunulan Pappa said:


> mutta juuri *kokematon*-sanan osalta tämä on varmasti yleisin käyttö



_Tällainen tilanne on kokematon, mutta meidän täytyy laittaa kaikki valmiiksi, jos huonoimmat ennustukkset toteutuvat._

Onko tämä  ymmärrettävä? 
Sanoisitko näin?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Jagorr said:


> _Tällainen tilanne on kokematon, mutta meidän täytyy laittaa kaikki valmiiksi, jos huonoimmat ennustukkset toteutuvat._
> 
> Onko tämä  ymmärrettävä?
> Sanoisitko näin?


Sanoisin, että _tällainen tilanne on *ennen* kokematon, mutta meidän täytyy tehdä kaikki valmiiksi siltä varalta, että pahimmat ennustukset toteutuvat._


----------



## Jagorr

Kiitoksia!


----------

